# Best of the IAP Pen Contest results



## khertzog (Nov 3, 2012)

Folks,

For those who are interested, I'll be posting the photos of the winners in the Best of the IAP Pen Contest for 2012. The judging was done in four categories: fountain pen; casting; segmenting, and open class. There were winners in each of those categories and 2nds as appropriate. From those, we selected "Best of Show" for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. The judges were Laura Chandler (Pen World Editor), Joe Herrmann (Woodturning Design Magazine), and myself, Kurt Hertzog.

Congratulations to the winners as well as the entire contestant pool. We considered fit & finish, creativity, difficulty, writing characteristics & feel, appearance, and functionality.

The winners will be published in the December issue of Pen World.

Congratulations,
Kurt


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you and the other judges for your participation.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 3, 2012)

I cant wait to finally start seeing some pictures!


----------



## Curly (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a stake (a stick without a clip) in this contest and have been wondering how it stacked up against the other pens entered. I'll be watching closely, with a finger or two crossed. :wink:

Pete


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 3, 2012)

For those who are really anxious, you can go to Kurt's photo album to see the results.  All I can say about the best of show pen is WOW!!!!  Absolutely incredible.

Ed


----------



## skiprat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow !!!  Some stunning pieces there !! 
Looks like a couple of Gisi's too !! I'm pretty sure I recognise a couple others too.:wink:

Very well done you guys!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking through photo albums is so cumbersome! Will they be posted in a thread instead of a photo album?
Do a good turn daily!
Don



parklandturner said:


> For those who are really anxious, you can go to Kurt's photo album to see the results.  All I can say about the best of show pen is WOW!!!!  Absolutely incredible.
> 
> Ed


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you just click on the "Forum" tab at the top of the page, when it opens up you will see the pictures of the most current pens posted, from there you can click to the left or to the right to see what Kurt has uploaded so far.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. Looks like the "heavy bats" did come out to play. I'm not sure if I'm intimidated or inspired. Really like that first in show pen.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Looking through photo albums is so cumbersome! Will they be posted in a thread instead of a photo album?
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


Changes are coming :biggrin:

For now, if you click the Slideshow button while you're in that category, you'll cycle through all of them.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 3, 2012)

The bar was really raised this year.  Congratulations to all who won and all who entered!


----------



## joek30296 (Nov 3, 2012)

Kurt...You guys did a great job judging!  Some stunning pens in your album.

joe


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 4, 2012)

There are some amazing pens there!!!!


----------



## Haynie (Nov 4, 2012)

great job and some fine pens.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! Amazing pens! It took some hunting, but I found the photos. Gisi's work is awe inspiring. I think I now know what the foreign basketball olympic teams feel like playing with the USA team. A mix of competition, awe and intimidation.

I am happy to have placed and will post photos of my entries once they come back.

Thank you to all of the judges!! And to you, Kurt for all of your efforts in coordinating.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't see any names associated with the pens. Did I miss where the names were posted? Yes, I know the style of pens made by Mark and Brian Gisi as well as Martin's cigar illusion pens and some of the others(I think). Just wondering where the names were posted if they were.

And yes, all of the pens were top notch. I enjoyed seeing them and congratulations to the winners and the others who submitted. Will we see the other pens submitted? I would like to see all of the pens, not just the winners.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 4, 2012)

I think somebody is working on pulling it all together. I agree about seeing all the entries. A thread with photos would be nice.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> I didn't see any names associated with the pens. Did I miss where the names were posted? Yes, I know the style of pens made by Mark and Brian Gisi as well as Martin's cigar illusion pens and some of the others(I think). Just wondering where the names were posted if they were.
> 
> And yes, all of the pens were top notch. I enjoyed seeing them and congratulations to the winners and the others who submitted. Will we see the other pens submitted? I would like to see all of the pens, not just the winners.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don




  Winners' names are here, Don


----------

